# ink other than durabrite for printing heat transfers?



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

is there any inks that i can use other than durabrite for my printing that is more cheaper??


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: ink*



alvin_vincecruz said:


> is there any inks that i can use other than durabrite for my printing that is more cheaper??


http://www.inkquik.com/index.html

This company has been mentioned and they have a generic ink for the Epson printers that is said to be pigment ink. You may want to call and confirm or someone here may have experience with them.


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*

ty darrell


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: ink*



alvin_vincecruz said:


> ty darrell


Welcome.

If you do experiment with their ink. Why don't you post back here with printing and wash test results. I, for one, would appreciate that.


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*

i used some dye sublimation ink available here in philippines but it seemed like the red turn into somewhat palelike red and it bleeds in the first washing


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: ink*



alvin_vincecruz said:


> i used some dye sublimation ink available here in philippines but it seemed like the red turn into somewhat palelike red and it bleeds in the first washing


I have no first hand experience with dyesub, but, were you using 100% cotton shirts? You need mostly poly or 100% poly material for dye sub to work correctly.
I believe there is also a special paper for this method.
If you are interested you can search the Dye Sub section of these forums. If you have the ink available to you, it may be worth checking into this method of printing.


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*

Thanks Darrell


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ink*



alvin_vincecruz said:


> is there any inks that i can use other than durabrite for my printing that is more cheaper??


hi alvin! based on some of the posts here, we can use pigment ink. pigment ink is still a little bit more pricey than the usual dye ink but, well, if you want quality you can try this. do you have a cis system?


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*

yap i do have cis system. so where can i buy it?? is it truly a replcement for durabrite??


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ink*



alvin_vincecruz said:


> yap i do have cis system. so where can i buy it?? is it truly a replcement for durabrite??


not exactly a replacement if you mean it in terms of it being equivalent to each other. it is a cheaper alternative and it is water proof. i also tried printing with dye and is currently testing it. it didnt bleed or something like that but i still need to do a couple more washes. 

where are you located? are you familiar with gilmore?


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*



kulturati said:


> not exactly a replacement if you mean it in terms of it being equivalent to each other. it is a cheaper alternative and it is water proof. i also tried printing with dye and is currently testing it. it didnt bleed or something like that but i still need to do a couple more washes.
> 
> where are you located? are you familiar with gilmore?


im from san pedro, yap im familiar with gilmore. have u tested the ones that they are selling in gilmore the one that they claim dye sub ?? dragon brand??


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ink*

i'm not using dye sub. just plain dye ink for printing in t-shirts. i have a supplier for dye and they also have dye sublimation but havent tried it yet. have you tried it? can you share some feedback?


----------



## alvin_vincecruz (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ink*



kulturati said:


> i'm not using dye sub. just plain dye ink for printing in t-shirts. i have a supplier for dye and they also have dye sublimation but havent tried it yet. have you tried it? can you share some feedback?


can u give me the name /number of the supplier? well i dont know the difference between the two yet but "i think" original dye sub not the one that i bought from gilmore does not bleed! what's ur number u can email me at [email protected].


ty


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: ink*

A lot of people use Magic Mix inks from TLM Supply House and like them pretty well. You can order pre-filled cartidges from her or bulk inks for a CIS system.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: ink*

Hi Alvin. You can try Graficad in Alabang. They have transfer papers now, heat presses, and ink.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ink*



> This company has been mentioned and they have a generic ink for the Epson printers that is said to be pigment ink


That ink is not pigment ink. I use it but the wash-ability worries me on some colors. I just set up with a CIS system from Coastal Business. The system is pigmented ink. You can view my video I did Friday that shows me hooking it up. Lou
I think if you want to save money and have great product then this is the way to go. Lou


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: ink*



badalou said:


> That ink is not pigment ink. I use it but the wash-ability worries me on some colors. Lou


"By the way I found a great ink source for cartridges for my cx7800 printer (same ink as C88) and I am paying less than half the price of epson inks. I have now used 5 cartridges of each color and the color holds up as good as any epson inks.And I have done numerous test. It is a pigment ink. it is called Premium Imaging Products and I get it from inkquik out of Oregon"

Lou, have you changed your opinion of this ink or did the company change their inks? I called Inkquik and was told their replaced ink WAS pigment ink. Have you more information on this product?

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

you can buy at teestudio in caloocan
TeeStudio just visit this site




alvin_vincecruz said:


> is there any inks that i can use other than durabrite for my printing that is more cheaper??


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi ROQ! I see you got the store up and running! Congrats!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yup,my Sister Just Start Last Sunday...now I'm Thinking To Make Website Like Cafepress In The Philippines But I Need Your Help With That...hehehe. We Can Join Force


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought a HP 9800 series, which uses the vivera ink....anyone used this or have any reviews on this ink, or this printer?

I also bought a HP laser 1600 series, any reviews on this either?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

ottie35 said:


> I just bought a HP 9800 series, which uses the vivera ink....anyone used this or have any reviews on this ink, or this printer?



From what I recall, the Vivera ink has a pigmented black, but the colors are still dye-based.


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

So does the dye based ink run, or how many washes do you get out of it? Was it a good move to purchase that particular printer?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Yup,my Sister Just Start Last Sunday...now I'm Thinking To Make Website Like Cafepress In The Philippines But I Need Your Help With That...hehehe. We Can Join Force


Cafepress? Website only or fullfillment service? That's BIG bro. You might need a KORNIT to do the darks!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

ottie35 said:


> So does the dye based ink run, or how many washes do you get out of it? Was it a good move to purchase that particular printer?



The dye inks probably will run, yes. I wouldn't recommend that printer for doing transfers, but you can always try it out and see if it works for you. Just make sure you bleed test it and know what to expect.


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does the HP 9800 offer pigmented ink? If so,which cartridge is it? When you say bleed, how bad is the bleeding, and will it completely ruin the shirt?


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: ink*



Twinge said:


> A lot of people use Magic Mix inks from TLM Supply House and like them pretty well. You can order pre-filled cartidges from her or bulk inks for a CIS system.


How do they hold up after washing. Is there much fadign and bleeding?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

ottie35 said:


> Does the HP 9800 offer pigmented ink? If so,which cartridge is it? When you say bleed, how bad is the bleeding, and will it completely ruin the shirt?



I don't think any HP offers a full set of pigmented inks for any of their printers, but I'm not certain.

The bleeding isn't terrible. Usually it'll bleed out a bit in the wash, the first time you wash it. The effects can be lessened by washing in cold water, washing the shirt inside-out, and transferring from washer to dryer quickly. 

The bleeding most likely won't cause any major problems or ruin the shirt, though it will fade a bit. Personally, I think the biggest issue with bleeding is that it simply looks unprofessional. I don't want to sell shirts that require all sorts of extra care steps that the customer is never going to do anyway, myself.




easystreet said:


> How do [the Magic Mix inks] hold up after washing. Is there much fadign and bleeding?



There should be no bleeding at all with any pigmented inks. The Magic Mix inks were designed for t-shirt use specifically, and should give you vibrant colors with very little fading. (I haven't personally used them yet, but just about every report I've heard has been good.)


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

I used the HP 9800 with vivera ink yesterday, washed it today, and it had absolutely no bleeding or fading what so ever that i saw. Now this was the first wash, so the more you wash it, the worse it might get. But for the first time, i washed it right side out, with cold water, and no fading. 
I am very happy to report this!!!!!

I did use the laser jet printer, and there was no fading there either, but what i found upon making the shirts, is that it left a very faint line where you cut around the transfer, or what you didnt cut shall i say. I wasnt happy with that.

What tools do you use to cut transfers with, if any?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

ottie35 said:


> I used the HP 9800 with vivera ink yesterday, washed it today, and it had absolutely no bleeding or fading what so ever that i saw. Now this was the first wash, so the more you wash it, the worse it might get. But for the first time, i washed it right side out, with cold water, and no fading.



Test a few different types of designs (e.g. try at least one many-colored design if you haven't). Also try hot water, since many customers will tend to ignore cold-wash instructions.

For a more specific bleed test, you might try soaking a t-shirt, and then folding it over itself (say, fold it in half so the design is laying against the other part of the shirt with no design). Let it sit like this for a few hours (bathtub works) and see if it bleeds.




ottie35 said:


> What tools do you use to cut transfers with, if any?



We just use scissors and trim to about 1/8th of an inch away from the design. Some people use exacto knives. I also recall hearing someone making some sort of template (out of thick paper or cardboard or such) of a design they cut a lot, and simply placing that on top of it making it very exactly to cut out with an exacto.


----------

